# Medical Checks - results have arrived



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

I am a wee bit confused. 

I have just received my medical results from the visa medicals I did abnout 10 days ago and the envelope is marked "DO NOT OPEN PLEASE FORWARD THIS SEALED ENVELOPE TO IMMIGRATION". It is also taped down with Health Services stamps.

What does this mean? All the results are good and acceptable? Why can't I know what my results are? 

Any advice on this is much appreciated! 

Thanks in advance, as always,

FT


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Francesco

No applicant is allowed to see their results. Sometimes the results are sent directly to DIAC (like my fiances), sometimes they are sent to the applicant for you to forward to DIAC (depends on the doctor), but in every case the results are ONLY for DIAC viewing. DO NOT open the envelope! If you open it, you'll have to re-do the medical examination all over again, which is costly!. Just send it on to your CO asap. 

(and don't worry about it so much. If you're fairly fit & healthy, there shouldnt' be a problem. its just standard procedure......)


cheers


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

ehhh that's weird. You should be able to get a copy of your results. My husband's were sent directly to the case officer but a photocopy was sent to us. If it says don't open then send it on but request a copy for yourself from the clinic. They are YOUR medical results after all which you have paid good money for. Maybe it works differently in different countries though.


----------



## savage (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah I'm pretty sure that means you have TB or some other equally prohibited disease. Sorry mate.

It's fine don't worry about it... just DON'T open it or you'll have to pay for another exam.


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

hi ibu -- its not weird, and you're the one of the exceptions to the rule. Doctors that do the examinations actually are under NO obligation to show you the results. They can refuse. I think the only time they DO have to tell you is if they discover something serious that you may not have been aware of.

Savage, it does not mean that the applicant has TB or a serious disease

Don't worry about it.



ibu said:


> ehhh that's weird. You should be able to get a copy of your results. My husband's were sent directly to the case officer but a photocopy was sent to us. If it says don't open then send it on but request a copy for yourself from the clinic. They are YOUR medical results after all which you have paid good money for. Maybe it works differently in different countries though.


----------



## voebe (Apr 15, 2011)

As far as I know its standard procedure to have the results sealed when they are sent to the applicant before DIAC sees them.

It just stops people from tampering with them etc. That way if you have something that could be a burdern to the australian health system, you dont try and hide it to make your application more favourable.

This whole thing about you having something is not true at all. Just know the results that are sent to DIAC are always sealed. Im sure if you wanted a copy for yourself you can request it no problem.


----------



## Asabi (Mar 17, 2011)

It is customary to get the sealed envelope. You can also ask for a consultation with the doctor to explain the results (that's what happened with me). 

It's no big deal, but as others have said do not open-just submit.


----------



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

to my opinion, in normally way, doctor do not let you know your medical check result. But, if you have a problems with your health at that time, doctor will inform you bu verbal. 

And you can take action with another hospital.


----------



## olex (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

I was just wondering how many chest x-rays you had to do?

Were you required to have one on the side as well as the back?

Thanks for your help!


----------

